# S&IED moderator recruitment



## deficiT

Hey there folks! We have decided to open up a recruitment for this forum to bring another moderator on board here in Sports & Image Enhancing Drugs to help us take care of the forum.

If you are interested in applying, send an application to either myself or @thegreenhand and staff will discuss your candidacy.

Your application should include, at a minimum, your experience with Sports & Image Enhancing Drugs, where you're from, what relevant experience you have, and what plans you have for the sub forum.

Please reach out if you have any questions as well. Thanks!


----------



## Mysterier

Please do!


----------

